
How to survive the first year in open source IT world when you come from Windows - DinahDavis
https://medium.com/code-like-a-girl/how-to-survive-the-first-year-in-open-source-it-world-when-you-come-from-windows-based-environment-6493a497dbea#.uh70shfdt
======
herbst
I think a big issue is that Microsoft is allowed to "sponsor" schools and so
create a microsoft only ecosystem for schools, going so far that teachers
require specific formats and software that are not (properly) accessible
without MS Office.

IMO there should be laws that prevent students from having to learn a system
that costs a lot of money and is way inferior in many points.

